# Do you ignoe my topics on purpose?



## Ferret (Sep 26, 2002)

Practicly all of my new threads(Ferrets art chalange, Torben, and Hows this) all have views but no replys, Is this on purpose?


----------



## Cedric (Sep 26, 2002)

As circumstances would have it, don't think I've noticed one of your topics until now...but I took this chance to look up another one of your topics and reply to it. 

Cedric


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 26, 2002)

You're disliked because you're an interloper, with you 700+ posts.  You're not part of the hive-mind like the rest of me . . . um, I mean, us!  Rargh!  *eats the wall and reveals a hexagonal lattice filled with honey*

Whee!

You should start a thread about WotC's next book after the BoVD, the BoSTD, which will cover what happens to the PCs after the DM starts using the material from the BoVD.


----------



## Fast Learner (Sep 26, 2002)

I never even look at who started the thread. I just go by they subject.

I'm much less likely to look a threads called "How's this" since I have no reason to believe it will apply to me and I'm not going to look at every thread that has a subject that doesn't explain itself.

Maybe try more descriptive subjects. You'll get even more views (probably), increasing the odds of responses.

Alternately:

1. You may not be bringing up anything people are interested in,

2. You may not be saying anything that people feel a need to respond to because you pretty much said it all, or

3. People may be purposefully ignoring you.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 26, 2002)

Remember, we all agreed to ignore Ferret.


----------



## Bagpuss (Sep 26, 2002)

and you are?


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 26, 2002)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> *I never even look at who started the thread. I just go by they subject. *




What he said.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 28, 2002)

Well, More descriptive things then!And my name in the subject: 

"Ferrets post please look!"


----------



## Grazzt (Sep 29, 2002)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> *I never even look at who started the thread. I just go by they subject.
> *




That's how I do it.


----------



## madriel (Sep 29, 2002)

I know the feeling.  Most threads I've started have sunk like a stone.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 29, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *I know the feeling.  Most threads I've started have sunk like a stone. *




It happens to everyone.  I posted a few things that never ot a single reply.  It just happens sometimes.  Give it a day, if no responses, try to posty an update or include more info.  Sometimes just posting ideas and asking for help with get responese.  Sometimes, you just have to let the thread go, as not everythign gets responses. 

I just looked in the General Forum and there area few hundred (I guess around 500 but I didn't cvount) threads that never got any replies.  And that's in the post populiar forum here.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 29, 2002)

Of course, Crothian, when they see your post count, most people assume that you bring your own responses - and so, don't see a reason to reply to your threads...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Of course, Crothian, when they see your post count, most people assume that you bring your own responses - and so, don't see a reason to reply to your threads...  *




That explains it.  I'll need a second identity just to start threads.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That explains it.  I'll need a second identity just to start threads.   *



Just like the newshounds?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Just like the newshounds?  *




I'll be Crothian with Glasses.  No one will recognize that I am actually a Super Poster!!


----------



## Darkness (Sep 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll be Crothian with Glasses.  No one will recognize that I am actually a Super Poster!! *



Ah! There he is: The newest registered poster!

Finally, your true nature is revealed (as evidenced in his... err... _your_ name)!


----------

